# Aponogeton farm with peace lily filter



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I don't think the plants in the tank have enough light. 

Your tank looks like half a pandarium. Thus don't understand why you don't make it an open tank and adjust the lights hanging so that they hit the plants in the tank. The hanging light are halogen? The light sitting over the tank is?


----------



## capn_kirkj (Oct 1, 2007)

I understand that it looks like half a emersed setup. Keep in mind the lilies are planted in gravel in my hang on back filter and illuminated by compact fluorescent lights. 

I have the plants in cups & boxes because I am undecided on what to use for a substrate. 

the light sitting on the glass is a t5ho light. I dont do open tops because of cats, and hopefully try and keep some of the heat in the tank.


----------



## capn_kirkj (Oct 1, 2007)

on second thought i might give an open tank a try


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

capn_kirkj said:


> I have the plants in cups & boxes because I am undecided on what to use for a substrate.
> 
> light on the glass is a t5ho light. I dont do open tops because of cats


I get the reason for have a top on the tank. Just don't get why 2 sets of lights. Especially since the light on the tank is so sort. 

Is the color of substrate you are undecided upon?


----------



## capn_kirkj (Oct 1, 2007)

ohhhh, yeah that light is temprary for the moment while the plants are small I have a larger light that spans the length of the tank. which I will use when the plants get bigger and are permanently set.

I am undecided on type and color of substrate, and I need to re-paint the back glass again. I am busy with school for this week or two so it is just kind of temporary for the moment.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

I use no gravel but filters to hold peace lilies, but no white spaths since I tried it last month. The peppermint and spearmint are like weeds however.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hmmmm, this looks interesting. Subscribed.:icon_smil

I say, go with dirt. Lots of people have had really good results with it including myself. I will never again cap it with gravel though. I prefer sand as it is easier to plant in and keeps the dirt down really well. Good luck man.


----------



## capn_kirkj (Oct 1, 2007)

I think I will go with black sand on top of our local topsoil. Over the summer I set some soil aside in a largish shallow plastic pan with drain holes, I filled with water and let dry a many times. The local soil is very heavy clay, it is good stuff.

I trimmed some begonias and added them to the filter tonight, so far in the filter there is a pothos clipping, some english ivy, and the peace lilies. Hopefully that will keep some of the excess nutrients out of the water column.

Cheers,
Kirk

Maybe this weekend I can get some black paint and empty the tank again, and paint the back and paint the conduit.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

capn_kirkj said:


> I think I will go with black sand on top of our local topsoil. Over the summer I set some soil aside in a largish shallow plastic pan with drain holes, I filled with water and let dry a many times. The local soil is very heavy clay, it is good stuff.
> 
> I trimmed some begonias and added them to the filter tonight, so far in the filter there is a pothos clipping, some english ivy, and the peace lilies. Hopefully that will keep some of the excess nutrients out of the water column.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good start.:icon_smil


----------



## Gold Finger (Oct 13, 2011)

Of all the terrestrial plants I have water rooted, peace Lilly worked best for me, though they ate hella GH and KH.


----------



## capn_kirkj (Oct 1, 2007)

*Updated photos*

Just thought I would post some update photos, so far so good, the peace lilly cuttings have rooted into the filter. The ivy really enjoys the light ad has grown many new leaves.

Most importantly the aponogetons have taken off. I just removed them from the plastic tubs and trays that were pictured earlier. I put a shallow layer (about 2 cm) of mud under the sand and planted the sprouted bulbs into the sand. 

I also changed the way the light hangs above the filters, I used conduit hardware to attach the light fixture to the conduit. A simple fix that looks much better than the previous version.

thanks for looking feel free to comment.

take care 
Kirk


----------

